# Tip for keeping baby barrettes in :)



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi!!

So many days I am too tired to do a full top knot with bands... Or I want to give Gracie a break.

So I use the little infant barrettes.... They have the plastic clips.

The problem is Grace is a head shaker so they would immediately come loose. Running around they just slide off. Then I've lost barrettes or I just give up because they keep slipping out...so hair is all over her face.

I found the solution!!

Put 2 of the bands onto the clip (we use regular color bands)... That easy!!

It stayed nice and in place after Gracie did her "bow check" (head shaking)... I was so happy! Then I was like... "Why didn't I think of this earlier???"

(My model was taking a nap)


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is an awesome idea Tori, I also have tried just the barrettes because I get tired of fighting her to get the bands out at night, I will have to try this.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Tori!
We have been using little barrettes for the short pieces we are trying to grow around the eyes, but they keep sliding out. I am going to try this!

Gracie is a very cute model!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Cool idea! Are those the same bands you would put a ponytail up in? Where did you find that cute barrette?


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Great idea. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great idea, Tori. We are having topknot breakage issues and I am trying to not use bands for now. Will try this. Hopefully it will pass the Gustave head bulldozing test. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes... these are the regular little bands you use for topknots.

I get colored ones.. it's easier for me to see to clip out when I actually tie Grace's hair up.

I don't know how the clear silicone bands work... will try some and see.

If they are really fiesty, put one on the front piece in the center- I try to match it to the bow. and 2 on the back. Going to try it with our larger barrettes, too.

Aastha - Grace was having breakage, as well. I had to trim it up yesterday to get clean healthy ends. Hoping this helps.

I got these at my local Walmart. They have great baby barrettes and typically only $1.50 - $2.00 for a 6-10 pack. Usually in the infant clothing section. It's in the actual clothing area - by the tights. I also sometimes look in the girls' section in the same place for larger ones.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

This is a very cute idea!! Gracie looks adorable with her baby barrette and it's so simple for lazy days


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Tori!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What a great idea, Tori. I'm going to Target tomorrow, hope they have some of those!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks for the tip. Zoey is a head shaker to so they fall out of her hair also. Can't wait till morning to try.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the great idea...can't wait to try it on Bayleigh !


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We've just shaved Bella all the way down (uggh!), but I intend to grow her out to a full coat. Thanks to your new tip that will be much easier! Thanks Tori  .


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried it with the bigger bow barrettes, and it doesn't work quiet as well. I think the bow is too heavy.

So will just stick with the smaller infant barrettes for lazy days.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my! that is totally brilliant!!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Tori, that is such a brilliant idea! I never bought plastic barrettes because they unsnap too easily. The metal (alligator) type ends up being too heavy. Now I can give the plastic type another try!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats an awesome tip, I must try as the girls do not keep anything well on their heads..........LOL my lil tomboys!


----------

